
The Daily Routines of Interesting People - bd
http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/20833
======
tom_rath
You can make oatmeal in a rice cooker?!?! How can I have missed something so
obvious!

Roger Ebert, yet again you have enriched my life!

~~~
tptacek
Ok I am about to BLOW. YOUR. MIND.

[http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2008/11/the_pot_and_how_to_u...](http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2008/11/the_pot_and_how_to_use_it.html)

~~~
jhancock
excellent. thanks for that!!

I live in a Chinese household in Shanghai. Our rice cooker gets used morning,
noon, and night. But only for white rice. I will show my wife this article and
see if can start using it for more.

~~~
tptacek
Ok, now check this out:

<http://amath.colorado.edu/~baldwind/sous-vide.html>

(Take your rice cooker. Plug it in to a little device that monitors the
temperature of a water bath in the cooker and holds it at a precise
temperature. Crack an egg into a Reynolds handi-vac'd bag, put the bag in the
water, set the device to 146 degrees, then go to work. Come back to an egg
cooked to precisely 146 degrees. Repeat with short ribs, cooked to 136
degrees, over 48 hours --- medium rare!).

------
Jebdm
A better link perhaps would be to the original site:
<http://dailyroutines.typepad.com/daily_routines/>

------
talleyrand
I wonder how things would have turned out if Kant had to update his Twitter
page all the time....

~~~
dmv
Kant express himself in 140 characters or less? That would be fascinating.

~~~
acangiano
@ghegel70 I just dropped my pink glasses. Kidding. LOL.

